# Buyer Beware



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

For those of you that have seen my previous posts, you know that I purchased a 2006 31rqs. When I bought the trailer I purchased it as new. I just got a call from the dealer that is servicing it telling me that they wont cover the repairs because its had been previously purchased by another person and that the warranty is not transferable. I am completely floored and nobody will talk to me from the dealer I purchased it from.

I am hoping that somebody simply typed the wrong VIN and I wasnt sold a used trailer as new.....

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

None other than absolute shock and I'm sure you've already come up with that one!


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

Now-Im on the phone with the place I bought it from who says that they dont show that the unit was previously owned. I may be venting a lot on this forum so forgive me in advance....please..


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would have the place you bought it at have a conversation with the place you have it for service.

If they continue to say it is a used unit, I would tell them that the warranty does transfer. If they continue, I would call Keystone with the VIN and ask about the warranty registration.

Steve


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have them all on the phone now....Im frustrated.....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm sorry docks5 .............that is awful if it is true









Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Does the title reflect anything about it being new or used?

Either way, seems the dealer would be liable. Even if it was used I would hope the 1 year warranty would be valid just like on a car. I know it's a totally different industry but 1 year is 1 year.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That really sucks Docks!









Any chance that maybe it was a FEMA trailer? That really shouldn't make a difference, but in some convoluted way it might explain the discrepency. In any case, you bought a new trailer... your dealer is obliged to deliver a new trailer. Hopefully this won't get ugly, but you do have the upper hand. In a civil court for sure, and possibly in a criminal court as well!

Also, did you finance the trailer? If so, your bank will have an interest in this issue as well. Their legal department may handle the whole thing for you. Afterall, at this point, they are the ones that actually own it.

Keep us posted!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow, I know when we bought our new one I asked my salesmam about 3 times if it was a new unit. He got a little irrate when I then asked his manager if it was a new unit. I always wondered about it. How do you really know? I guess you really have to trust your salesman. Good Luck getting it all worked out.

Anne


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

We had a dealer of another brand do the same thing here, except it was a Class A. That dealer is now doing time in one of our state prisons.

Leon


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow,

That sounds awful. Here in PA if a vehicle, trailer has been titled, the title will reflect that there was a prevoius owner. First owner gets an A, next gets a B, etc. the title is supposed to be issued when the trailer is sold.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

That really stinks. I agree with all of the above. First have the dealer you bought it from go get the TT and start the repairs while this is being sorted out and tell them if oyu still own it when their done you expect it delivered to you. Call the finance company/bank if it's financed, call Keystone, call the president of the dealership, call the state DMV and finally if it's not resloved call your local District Attorney.
Hopefully this is just a paperwork error. Good Luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Your paperwork and title should be new or original from keystone.

GHOSTY WHERE ARE YOU

John


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Compare the VIN from the Trailer frame and stickers, County Tag Receipt, Title, and sales order.

If dealer fraud is the issue you will find it with the VIN.

I bet it's a typo.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would get a hold of Keystone and check with them about it
And like Doug said if you finanaced it contact the bank and see if they could resolve this
If none of that works ask a lawyer to look into it

Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Your paperwork and title should be new or original from keystone.
> 
> GHOSTY WHERE ARE YOU
> 
> John


I was going to say the same thing. Send a PM to Ghosty who I believe is from TX as well. I believe he will offer sound advise based upon the laws in your state. One letter from him might be enough to resolve this matter QUICKLY!
Also, should this prove to be the case, we need to know names of this dealer and put them on the avoid dealer list immediately. If nothing else, maybe we could aid in running him out of business.
Darlene


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, after much phone play with both the dealer and the people who are doing the service, it was left at waiting until Monday. Eventhough this is very frustrating for me, I am trying to keep my temper because I understand that some people do get the weekends off. I guess in the interim, Ill get all my paperwork together and make sure I have all my documentation lined up. I am still hoping, as others have stated, that this is simply a data entry issue and not a true "sold as new fiasco". I will keep yall posted and thanks for the support.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If it was sold to you as new, and that was what was in the paper work, and you did not sign or recieve a piece of paper that says "AS IS" etc etc. Somebody owes you some money back, or warranty service for a period of time etc etc. Pretty poor performance on the dealerships part and not one I could trust in good faith in the future. BUT these things have a way of getting worked out. I am sure everything will be fine.

Till then...Hang in there!

Eric


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

If it was sold as new, the title would have to show it's "new" and not "used". Of course, my unit was purchased on 8/30, and I just got the tag work, dated 10/6, and the title for this one and the extended warranty refund from my last unit is STILL in the works. Yep, same company "countrygirl" had trouble with!! I've called several times, and been promised paperwork was in the mail. It's gonna be in my hands in a few more days, or I'm gonna be all in their faces!!
Darlene


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

It it were me, I'd do all the homework and get the paper documentation of the VIN#, copies of the title, etc, and then I'd contact the selling dealer and tell them that they can del with me, or the state Att'y. General.

Then follow through! If they get by with this with you, then they will do it to some other poor unsuspecting soul. This sounds illegal to me. I've heard of people claiming they lost the title and got a shady car or truck re-titled, but this is the first time I've heard of it with an RV.

Keep us posted!

Scoutr2


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have my fingers crossed that it is only a typo.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Please keep us posted...this sure is strange.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Can't wait to hear the outcome...they've got some 'splainin to do


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

According to Keystone's web site, the unit is warrantied for one year, not the owner.

Did you receive, and fill out the warranty owners card??


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

dougdogs said:


> According to Keystone's web site, the unit is warrantied for one year, not the owner.
> 
> Did you receive, and fill out the warranty owners card??


They completed all the paperwork and sent it to keystone. The place where its being service however, told me that the warranty is non transferable once its titled. So I'm just waiting to work the phones on Monday. I have all of my paperwork together and everything shows that it was a new unit.

Thanks to all for your support and comments. Ill keep you posted.

Looking at the website it does state "All owners (original and subsequent) must be properly registered with Keystone Rv Company to be considered for eligibility". So I guess in a nut shell, if you buy a pre-owned unit that less than a year old, make sure the warranty information is updated.
Heres the link: http://keystonerv.com/media/manual/KRV_9-05_CH1_Warranty.PDF


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

hopefullys its a typo. If not i would be calling the states attorney for consumer protection and a lawyer........It has to be disclosed as used and can not be sold as new, hopefully you read the paperwork.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

If the dealer knew he was selling a used unit and represented it as new, he committing fraud. Virginia has both civil and criminal remedies for that type of conduct by dealers of goods.


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok-Heres the final outcome for today, and hopefully its done. Apparantely when I purchased my TT, somebody else bought another brand (first word of the brand is Forest). Anyway, when they sent in both of our warranty cards the sent my name with hers and her name with mine. So I hope nobody holds it against me but it seems I may have owned another brand TT for about a month.

I spoke with Keystone who assured me that all the paperwork has been faxed and they are just waiting on everyones signature to finalize everything.

I apologize if I seemed to pull the trigger on being mad the first day, but I was. Everybody here has been great and I appreciate it.

So I guess I can officially be a part of this group again.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Pulling the trigger , no problem. You only vented about the facts as they told them to you and besides it feels better to tell others. We are all glad it worked out as a simple mistake that was fixable.









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's great news!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yahoo! So glad you have a good outcome!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

docks5 said:


> Ok-Heres the final outcome for today, and hopefully its done. Apparantely when I purchased my TT, somebody else bought another brand (first word of the brand is Forest). Anyway, when they sent in both of our warranty cards the sent my name with hers and her name with mine. So I hope nobody holds it against me but it seems I may have owned another brand TT for about a month.
> 
> I spoke with Keystone who assured me that all the paperwork has been faxed and they are just waiting on everyones signature to finalize everything.
> 
> ...


This is great news, I was worried for awhile. Don't worry about being mad I would have been livid so you were not that bad.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great news for sure!!

..and congrats on REALLY owning an Outback.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

docks5 said:


> Ok-Heres the final outcome for today, and hopefully its done. Apparantely when I purchased my TT, somebody else bought another brand (first word of the brand is Forest). Anyway, when they sent in both of our warranty cards the sent my name with hers and her name with mine. So I hope nobody holds it against me but it seems I may have owned another brand TT for about a month.
> 
> I spoke with Keystone who assured me that all the paperwork has been faxed and they are just waiting on everyones signature to finalize everything.
> 
> ...


That's what we are here for!! A little venting is good for the soul!! Especially when it is to a group who will rally behind you!! Glad it was a good outcome!!! Human error is way more acceptable than faulty sale techniques!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to hear it's all taken care of.

Now, enjoy!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Right on Docks!

Glad to hear it was just a paperwork misunderstanding! Now go get back to the fun part of owning an Outback!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow. They showed you purchased a different trailer?

Maybe they have the trailer right but you're not who you think you are?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Wow. They showed you purchased a different trailer?
> 
> Maybe they have the trailer right but you're not who you think you are?


Who's on 1st?


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Great news . . . .Can you now sell your Forest River??


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I always thought something was strange, maybe a outsider pretending to really be a outbacker .... hmmm .... something fishy ... LOL

I am just giving you a hard time, glad the problem is solved, I had a issue with a van I bought recently ... I know what your going through.. Now only left to do is have fun and enjoy it...


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

daves700 said:


> I always thought something was strange, maybe a outsider pretending to really be a outbacker .... hmmm .... something fishy ... LOL
> 
> I am just giving you a hard time, glad the problem is solved, I had a issue with a van I bought recently ... I know what your going through.. Now only left to do is have fun and enjoy it...


Well the family and I are ready to go somewhere. We are leaving for the Thanksgiving holiday for a short trip to Lake Livingston, just to make sure there are no more bugs. Then getting ready for Walt Disney in March. The kids and I have never been so were really excited.

Again, thanks to all the positive replies.

P.S. This rocks, I just lost my "Newbie" Status, I feel so official.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

You will love Disney! I am trying to go in March as well, what dates are you going?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear everything got worked out









Now go and have a great trip


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

daves700 said:


> You will love Disney! I am trying to go in March as well, what dates are you going?


Im pretty sure she made the reservations from March 11-17....Our kiddo's dont know yet and its killing me to keep the secret.


----------

